# Santiago de Chile



## ivopietra (Jun 24, 2011)

Some pictures of my birth place, which is also the city I most love.


----------



## ivopietra (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## ivopietra (Jun 24, 2011)

*some more*


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks for these, please keep it up!


----------



## ivopietra (Jun 24, 2011)

http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m498/Ivopietra/Santiago%20de%20Chile/P1000548-copia.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i1128.photobucket.com/albums/m498/Ivopietra/Santiago%20de%20Chile/P1000549-copia.jpg


----------



## ivopietra (Jun 24, 2011)

These two are from the place I used to live, some years ago... you can see the andean mountains 























This one is from the downtown park


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, nice shots from Santiago


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

The best thread of Santiago de Chile I have seen so far, for once it feels like a real, human city .


----------



## PBA32 (Nov 21, 2011)

not the best pictures, but is good to see normal pictures taked by you


----------



## ivopietra (Jun 24, 2011)

Regular middle class houses









Inside a bus in Santiago


















Subway station


















Nice park









Selling place



























Inside the subway station









Militar Geographic Institute









Metro


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Nice perspective.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## GuilhermeF (Jun 26, 2008)

I going to put some impressive pictures has taken in Santiago de Chile. Those pictures was taken in poor areas low-middle class neighborhood


----------



## GuilhermeF (Jun 26, 2008)

1.









2.
The Ritz Carlton









3.









4.









5.
The highest building in southern hemisphere under contruction









6.
W Santiago









7.
Maldito Chef!









8.
Titanium building









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.


----------



## ivopietra (Jun 24, 2011)

*While visiting some friends of mine*


----------



## ivopietra (Jun 24, 2011)

*Plaza de Armas*









*San Francisco Church (the oldest one in Chile)*









*Main street, Alameda*









*ART*









*Alameda again*


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful city !


----------



## fuckencio (Feb 20, 2012)

spam 1


----------



## fuckencio (Feb 20, 2012)

spam 2


----------



## fuckencio (Feb 20, 2012)

spam 3


----------

